# Wanted to say hello and introduce myself :)



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello!

My name is Dixie and I live in southern California with my husband and two kids. We currently have two Tonkinese cats that are 2 years old. 

I have really enjoyed reading this forum over the last few days! I have liked the havanese breed for a few years, but until now, it didn't seem like the right time to introduce a puppy into the family.

I am so excited that we have picked out our puppy and will be bringing him home in less than 3 weeks! We got a chance to meet him, the breeder, and the parents and they were all super! 

I am so thankful to everyone that has contributed to all of the testing, the gallery website, stories, and photos. All of these things helped us decide on the Havanese, and I think helped us find one that seems very healthy and happy. I know the puppy's parents are some of the sweetest and most trusting dogs I have ever met in my life! 

We haven't picked a name for the puppy yet. I like the name Babaloo, but so far I am the only one . I like it for a few reasons, it is from I Love Lucy's cuban character, Ricky Ricardo. I like it because our last name is Ballew (my FIL name is Bob btw). Lastly I like Baloo the bear from Disney's Jungle Book. My old license plates use to be DaBaloo.

I think we would mainly call him Baloo, but his full name would be Babaloo. My husband said people will just think we are calling him by our last name. I don't think so though. I often get compliments on our last name and often refer to Baloo the bear.

I am very happy to be here and can't wait to share pictures of our little guy 

Dixie


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

:welcome: Dixie! This is a great forum with so many incredible people and stories. Can't wait for you to post pic's of your new baby!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dixie! :wave: Don't forget to post lots of hoto: when you can! We love our pictures here! 

And I do like the name Babaloo... very cute!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Welcome Dixie. I Love your name as in "Whistling Dixie"....Awesome. Welcome to the forum. We need pictures as usual...Pleaaaase.

WELCOME ABOARD..................:wave: 

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome Dixie,
This is a great forum. There are lots of interesting topics and really great people. Even better dogs!!!  

Susan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Love this Forum. It brings people together in a common life goal....havanese...what more purpose could you have in life......Hmmmmm....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome! I personally love the name as that is what I planned to name my next havanese. I figured I would get a male next time and it seemed such a fun name.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well we will help in anyway we can with advice and any pics we can share just ask. We are always glad to help here. Everyone is very nice on this forum and will make you feel very welcome.

Derek


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Dixie. Can't wait to see pictures of your boy. Bubbaloo was actually one of the name choices for our Jasper-- we would have mostly called him Bubba- but since my husband is from down south we thought his family may think we were making fun of them. What ever name you decide we can't wait to see pictures...


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey I like Bubba for a name...:biggrin1: It reminds me of Forest Gump with the Bubba Gump Shrimp Factory. I think Forrest is a good name as well. It has Charachter to it.

Derek


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Dixie! You'll enjoy this Forum! There's so much information on Havanese. I love the name you picked. Baloo from Jungle Book is one of my favorite characters. Post pictures of him when you can!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome Dixie! You will enjoy this forum as there are a lot of friendly people here. This really is an excellent site to share our love for the Havanese.

I like the name Baloo. Looking forward to seeing his pictures. Good luck!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome Dixie!This is a fun forum....you will love it I think and your new puppy!Cute name....original!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dixie, Welcome to the forum and I LOVE the name!! I like unique names & it has a meaning to you. My son loved Baloo from the Jungle Book, he is 20 & still has the stuffed bear in his room!!

Laurie

ps: Glad to "see" Quincy again!:eyebrows:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Dixie and welcome to the forum. :biggrin1:

Congratulations on your new puppy, but be warned - the Havanese are like potatoe chips, you can't have just one.  

Oh, did we mention that we love pictures....lots and lots of pictures to feed our addiction.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Dixie - it's good to "meet" you. 

I'm partial to the name you have in mind because some dear friends in San Francisco have a Havanese named Babalu (I think that is how they spell it). He is all over Flickr if you want to take a peek at him: Baba (the black & white one) and his bro, Desi



> We currently have two Tonkinese cats that are 2 years old.


 Oh, do tell. What are Tonkinese? Can you link to some photos or post some of your cats? I've never heard of that breed.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Welcometo the forum and welcome to your new puppy . Lots of new little ones lately .. he will have lots of buddies !!
As Donna would say Too too much fun ..
Can't wait to meet Ricky 's namesake


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi and Welcome!! You are talking to a "I Love Lucy" fanatic so I love the idea of babaloo (or however it is spelled!) I also thought of an old movie from the 60's (here I go again!) with Jane Fonda called "Cat Ballew"......ever hear of it? Of course now that I think of it you wouldn't want to name your dog, CAT......:brick:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hi and Welcome...*

I think when you're yelling for the dog....baloo would be easier! Both names are GREAT.

Post pictures!!! 

Trish


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Dixie,
Welcome to the forum! It doesn't get any better than this as far as a helpful, informative, FUN place to share all things Hav. You'll love it eace: 
I also love the name, don't worry, your family will come around :biggrin1: 

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome Dixie!!!! 

I like the name also.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:welcome: Dixie! 

Baloo is a great name. I loved that character in Jungle Book. There are a lot of really nice folks on here, and a slew of gorgeous dogs. We can't wait to see pics of your new puppy!

Wanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome, Dixie. I am new, as well. We are also exotic cat lovers, who have had many Siamese, Burmese etc. over a long marriage----and currently have a darling Siamese mix. We never imagined having a dog. But Biscuit changed all of that. We are MAD about him, head over heels. We've had him 6 months, now, and cannot imagine life without him.
Cannot wait to see pix of your new puppy----there's nothing cuter or more fun. Enjoy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave: Welcome Dixie, Can't wait to see lots and lots of pictures of your little one.

How about a picture of your Tonk's while we wait for your new one to come home. They are my favorite, but my hubby is not a cat person so no cats for me. :Cry: oh well I can still admire.


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome Dixie , We have a Dobie Gillis and Sophia Lauren.this is a great place to share infor and to learn. Mikey and June Martin ,Smyrna TN.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Dixie--I can't wait to see pics. Include some of the cats as well.

I like the name, too. Tell your family that you took a vote on the forum and Bubalu (sp?) won!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, I went over to Google and typed in the Tonkinese. I'm definitely not versed in cat breeds and would have thought they were Siamese. Are they closely related? Are they known for having the same attitudes as Siamese?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Dixie! This is such a great place. There are some of the most knowledgeable, friendly, and funny folks on this forum. Glad you found us:biggrin1: 

I'm a cat lover, too. We used to own an Exotic Shorthair (anybody know what that is???  ) Unfortunately, now that I have a business in my home, I couldn't run the risk of losing clients because they were allergic to cats, hence the reason we decided to get a Havanese. Boy, were we missing out all these years! I had no idea there was such a wonderful dog breed. I think they're the best kept secret in the dog world!

Again, welcome!
Leslie

P.S. One of my best friends is named Dixie :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> By the way, I went over to Google and typed in the Tonkinese. I'm definitely not versed in cat breeds and would have thought they were Siamese. Are they closely related? Are they known for having the same attitudes as Siamese?


Kimberly, you are correct, a Tonk is a Siamese & Burmese mix. I always say they look like a Siamese but more study & bulkier looking, there snout is not as long as a Siamese either. If you wanted to compare a cat to our Havs a Tonkinese would be the one, they are not independant, love attention, and will play, play, play. They are great cats.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dixie,
Welcome to the forum! It is surely addicting!!! What a good name for a puppy... you can't help but to smile when saying the name.

Amanda


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

*Thank you!*

Wow! Thank you all for the really warm welcome! What a great bunch of people here! 

I mentioned to my husband that Baloo went over very well on the forum and now it is officially his name! Thanks!!  I think we will register him as Babaloo, but call him Baloo for short.

I didn't want to post pictures that belong to the breeder, but his pictures are up at nevenahavanese.com
He is from Elena's litter. His name right now is Da Vinci. 

I'll have to get some pics of the cats on the web. I just have two up on catster, but they aren't very good pics.

I agree that out of the cat breeds, Tonks would be similar to Havanese. They are very fun and full of love. They are similar to siamese, but as it was mentioned, bulkier, like a Burmese, and not as vocal. We had two siamese, which were great, but died at ages 11 and 13 due to health problems.

I can't wait for the Tonks (who are Bucky and Jupiter) to play with Baloo! Jupiter is going to have so much fun with the puppy! The Tonks love to shred paper too and will carry around stuffed animals more than 1/2 their size. Bucky will play fetch and if she wants more food in her bowl, she will drag 3 or 4 stuffed animals to her bowl and put them in the bowl and around it, so we notice her bowl is getting lower than she likes . Goofy cats!

2 more weeks and the puppy is here! Thanks again for the very nice welcome! I am so happy to be here!

Dixie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dixie,

Da Vinci is a cutie! Look at those eyebrows! :eyebrows:

I'm happy that you have decided on Babaloo... I think it's a great and unique name and Baloo is a great nickname!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - Babaloo is sooo cute! I am glad we could help out in convincing hubby! Bet you cant wait.
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dixie, Babaloo is an adorable little guy! Can't wait until you can bring him home and we can see more pics!:biggrin1:


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi again!

Just wanted to let all of you know that Nevena put up new 7 week photos of Baloo (Da Vinci) on her site. I just love the blur of the wagging tail! 

I also got a picture of one of the Tonks, Jupiter, with my son, Fox. As you can see he is a very tolerant fellow - my daughter thought he would enjoy being dressed in her doll's clothes. 










Thanks for looking! 1 more week until we pick up our little guy! I am having so much fun reading all of the posts and looking at the photos on here!

Dixie


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Hi Dixie,

Welcome to the forum. I just now looked at this thread. I like your cat (kid's cute, too!) We've had our Oscar for two weeks and we love him to pieces!!

You're going to have lots of fun!!

Marsha


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I went to your breeders website.......that is a cute puppy!:eyebrows:
I love the eyebrow men......:eyebrows: :becky:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You're new furbaby is a doll.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Dixie. Your Baloo is so cute.
Your cat is beautiful. I used to have Siamese cats. Now I have 2 Maine ***** and a Domestic Short Hair. It is so funny to watch them interact with the dogs. The dogs have a different relationship with each cat. 

You will love this forum...we are one big Havanese family.


----------

